# Went to HI today



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

Final total 6 sharks 1 jack. Had a hard time catching bait. I got there about 12:30 and stayed till dark. My son Hunter did a good job working the big jack over.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good job Hunter, nice jack. Teach them young and they will never forget.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!! Those jacks put up a good fight.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey still getting use to fishing the surf what's the best bait for reds live mullet?


----------



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

Nitrobay said:


> Hey still getting use to fishing the surf what's the best bait for reds live mullet?


I like to use mullet, whiting or croaker. For Bull Red I like to take a big mullet cut him in half and hook him though the eye sockets with a 16/0 circle hook and cast into the second gut. Really no telling what you'll catch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip and nice JACK!
The secret for quality bat is "Seapony"!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------

